# Possible job in Milan!



## bilborough (Apr 17, 2010)

I have an interview which looks promising - I would love any info relating to relocating, cost of living etc 
I have children - are the local schools welcoming? Fee paying will be difficult.


----------



## myscuola (Apr 19, 2010)

Teaching English in Italy is great fun!

What general work Contracts say in Italy: Teaching hours are usually 25-35 a week, you don't usually get paid for preparation time or meetings. Some schools pay by the hour (hourly rates of pay are from €10.00 in the south of Italy and from €12.00 in the north of Italy.)
For a 100 hours monthly contract you can be paid anything from €800 - €1,500 depending where you live. If you live in a big city the pay is higher than working in a small town.
corkid.co.uk/italysample.htm


----------



## bilborough (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you for replying - I didn't say that I am a teacher?!
_However _it would be a teaching position in the city - my concerns - and therefore requirements are that if I am offered a post, how I would manage financially with commitments!:juggle:


----------

